# Fast Weight Gain?



## Razz360 (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok basically i`ve been 10 stone for far too long, nearly 9 or 10 months, and i can`t seem to put any consierable amount of weight on, i dont have a perticualer diet basically eat what i can get my hands on, but i eat a hell of alot, i train alot aswell, naturally you would asume the weight would just pile on, but sod all seems to be happening, any advice?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Eat more food bro  

Could you post a typicals days diet ?? Say,,, what you ate yesterday for example.

That will give everyone something to go on.


----------



## Razz360 (Aug 18, 2007)

Oooook lemme think...

Early Morning - cereal, toast and juice.

10am - 11am sandwhiches or more toast.

12ish - dinner time, could be anything from chippy to mc-donalds

1pm - 7pm just fridge picking, couple of biscuits or crisps evey half hour or so.

8ish - Tea, which could be anything was a chinese yesterday.

basically, i am never hungry, and like i said, i eat alot so why i`m not putting on any weight is a mistery to me lol.


----------



## boro62 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi razz, i`m no expert as i have only just started myself but even i can tell you to scrap everything you are eating. take a look around the board and you will pick a lot of tips up here and there, you need to be eating approx 6 meals a day roughly every 2-3 hours. But i`ll leave all the jargon to the experts on ere read and learn what they tell you and you won`t go far wrong.

kev


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

i have written this which seems applicable

http://www.fitnessuncovered.co.uk/training/bodybuilding-training-articles/the_hard_learner.php


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Mate, there is no mystery there.

Not having a go but your diet is shocking, you can never expect to gain any quality muscle eating that everyday.

Get an idea of what you need to eat have a look at the nutrition part of Big's Sticky Thread.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-articles/8136-how-grow.html


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You arent eating any protein

Muscle is made from protein.

Simple answer = eat protein.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Razz360 said:


> Oooook lemme think...
> 
> Early Morning - cereal, toast and juice.
> 
> ...


Yep - poor diet as everyone has said. No real sources of protein and very poor carbs. Tbh you claim to eat a lot, but that doesn't look a lot to me. Probably a lot of cals due to the amount of fat you are eating - but nothing of substance for a muscle gaining diet.

Is there any reason you don't cook for yourself? Just being lazy (not a dig btw) or don't know how?


----------



## danman (Sep 28, 2007)

mate by looking at ur diet it is rubbish,u need to give up the Mac Ds and chinkys and move to steaks chicken breasts potatos fruit and veg etc,find food with high protein and high carbs ur looking to have 6 meals a day as well as a protein shake every 2-3 hours,try meal replacments shakes to for weight gains,its hard but its worth it :lift:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Typical young guy diet, you stay lean now as your young and active but keep it up and you will get fat in a few years.

If your serious about your body drop that diet and get serious.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

is that in your avatar?

You look very lean considering what is a crap diet.


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Terrible diet... Only reason you aint gaining is that lad, more more and more protein and lots of clean carbs!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

Now you know what to do I trust you will be visiting Asda or Tescos tonight?


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

Bulldozer.

Best...Avater...Ever.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Cheers bro


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Razz360 said:


> Oooook lemme think...
> 
> Early Morning - cereal, toast and juice.
> 
> ...


Not suprised your still 10st with a diet like that mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Eating is the hardest part of bb for me, i dont really like eating a lot i never have i was 154lb when i was 18 and now at 21 i am close to 230lb i went from being one of the smallest people in my small secondary school to the biggest in my america uni of 6000 people and it all boils down to diet.

Heres what you do buy your self a good weight gainer and have 3 shakes per day start with 300 cals per shake and slowly build up to around 800 cals per shake if you start at the high end you will prob get a messed up stomach.

Then eat 3 whole food meals choose a meat or egg source for each one and eat 250 grams of meat per meal or 12 egg whites on top of this eat 100 grams of carbs (120 grams of uncooked rice or oats) try also to eat some fruit and veg.

It will be very hard at first but it will get easier.


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Razz360 said:


> Oooook lemme think...
> 
> Early Morning - cereal, toast and juice.
> 
> ...


Little protein if any there mate.

Cut out the Mc Donalds and crisp. As said before get some protein in your diet and also get some in after your workout.

Do you take any suppliments? eg. whey, weight gain?


----------



## BIGGA (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah bro, u need to to sort out your diet.


----------

